# Using Fax Server from Client Computers



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

I have a Server 2008 R2 x86 system. Fax services in and working on the server. I should be able to connect to them from my workstations, but cannot. Windows 7 (x86) Fax & Scan has a place to connect to a network server, but it claims it cannot connect to the server. The Windows XP Fax and Scan only seems to know about local modems, not networked service. BTW, all computers are in Workgroup mode. No Domain/Active Directory involved.

Has anyone here gotten this to work?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is it set up as a shared device on the server?


----------



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

Certainly. I have read a number of different posts on various MS forums. This seems to be a near universal problem. 

I can connect as a shared printer, but actually printing brings up Fax and Scan, which will not move forward without its own account setup. At that point, I can choose local modem or network server. I choose network server, give the correct name, and am told to contact my system admin.....


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are only using workgroup authentication wiht no AD I don't think it is going to work. You need something like Winfax Pro which in my opinion is far superior to the MS offering.


----------

